# Sudwala contact to pay 09 and 10 levy



## mrspigdoc (Jun 9, 2008)

My computer died, and so did my contact information.  Can someone please post the best email address for paying maintenance fees?
Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## klynn (Jun 9, 2008)

Doreen at levies1@royalhservices.com

copy Niky at niky@Royalhservices.com


----------



## redkayak (Jun 9, 2008)

Klynn

I asked this same question when responding to the first week I paid for just a couple weeks ago.  This is what Doreen wrote back:

"Please forward all correspondence / payments of maintenance fees / queries etc. to Niky & cc to Doreen."

Either person you send it to seems to get the job done very quickly though.  One week was paid and deposited overnight and the other week took a "long" two days.  Sure glad I have bought from a resort that has great personnel.  2009 weeks traded slightly better than 2008s.  Like maybe 2-3 more choices when looking at Orlando.  

Doug


----------

